# (Free) Phoenix Rising Newsletter - Latest edition (No. 5) now out



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

[The following message has just been sent out to subscribers of Cort Johnson's Phoenix Rising Newsletter (along with the pdf itself). To subscribe go to:http://www.phoenix-cfs.org/Phoenix%20Rising%20subscribe.htm[AOL: Here] Tom K.]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------The Jan edition of Phoenix Rising contains a goodbye to Jason Breckenridge, news on talks by various doctors, news on the new Ampligen trial, an in depth examination of an intriguing study suggesting two important immune cells are 'burned out' in CFS, and an overview of two papers on orthostatic intolerance. A link to Part II of a series of papers examining the Neuroimmune Grant for CFS is provided. Also check out the new bloggers. You can access the newsletter at http://phoenix-cfs.org/PR%20I%20V%20Jan%2006.htmor open the attached Pdf. Happy reading! Cort


----------

